# Vierzon to Clermont Ferrand Toll Free



## missmollie (Sep 30, 2005)

I generally stay on the toll road from Vierzon to Clermont Ferrand whilst heading for the A75 but it is now getting expensive. What route do other people take to avoid/reduce tolls? I will be coming from Calais toll free, don't mind paying some to avoid towns etc but don't want it to take forever as I only have 20 days.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We're probably going that way in few weeks.

A16 Calais, Boulogne, D1001 Abbelville, A28 Rouen, D6015 to N154, Evruex, Dreux, Chartres, Orleans.

I was then planning to go from Orleans across to Nevers on the D952/N7, there is a short stretch of toll rd (A77) which you can easily avoid along that stretch.
From Nevers, N7 again down to Moulins, then the D2009 down to Clermont onto the toll free A75.

Dunno whether that's the best route but its toll free, we're away for a few months, so not in a rush.

Be interested to see other alternatives.

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

peejay said:


> We're probably going that way in few weeks.
> 
> A16 Calais, Boulogne, D1001 Abbelville, A28 Rouen, D6015 to N154, Evruex, Dreux, Chartres, Orleans.
> 
> ...


Pete, from Orleans, we go down via Limoges, Perigueux or Brive
There are many many alternatives in the area.
Mostly, we go via Le Bugue as we like it for a few days.
Then down via Cahor and St Antonin Nobel Val, Albi, Homps, then the Med
We don't use peage.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yes, been that way a few times but we're heading down to Cap D'Agde then slowly across to the Carmarque and Piemanson.

We always go toll free nowadays 'cause i'm tight. :wink:

Pete


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

A20 to J23 then N145 to Gueret then D942/D941 to CF. Of course,those roads may well be numbered differently now but whatever they're called, that's the route I take.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We are off down there next week end
First stop will be south of Orleans, then le Bugue for a couple of days, then on the Canal du Midi
We then collect daughter from Carcasonne airport on Friday 
and the fun will start when she wants more water than we have :lol: 
She is not M/H trained, YET :lol:


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

I copied this from another post when we were looking to go to the south a couple of years ago - I didnt note the original poster so cant give credit where its due:-

I go N1 to abbeville 
free motorway to rouen 
N154 to orleans ...I go through the town to shop etc so don't know if you pay for the rocade , 
the trucks go on to the motorway where this route crosses the A10 north of orleans 
N20 to salbris
D944 to bourges 
N144 south to montlucon then clermont ferrand 
A75

We used the directions ourselves.


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

"I was then planning to go from Orleans across to Nevers on the D952/N7, there is a short stretch of toll rd (A77) which you can easily avoid along that stretch. 
From Nevers, N7 again down to Moulins, then the D2009 down to Clermont onto the toll free A75. 
_"

we did this route 3 years ago and found it fine- straightforward if a bit busy in parts
and I would recommend using toll through Orleans_


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm currently planning my route to Sète and wanted to use the D2009 from just south of Moulins to CF but I am over 3.5 Tonne and my Garmin doesn't want me to go through Gannat

Is anyone aware of a weight restriction there?

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

peejay said:


> We're probably going that way in few weeks.
> 
> A16 Calais, Boulogne, D1001 Abbelville, A28 Rouen, D6015 to N154, Evruex, Dreux, Chartres, Orleans.
> 
> ...


Pete - dont know if you have done the N154 before, but if it is windy be very careful. The trucks that use this route (and there are LOADS) dont hang about, and the bow-wave, combined with the (normally) side/cross-wind, can be fearce enough to blow the van about quite considerably.

We use this route to get down to Toulouse quickly, but I certainly wouldnt put it at the top of my favourite roads.

PLUS - there is ALWAYS a hold up at the bottleneck into Saint Remy sur Avre where the southbound lane splits into 2 then back into 1 some 150 metres later - crazy!!!

Carl


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Carl,

Yes done that bit many times. Not my favourite road either but a means to an end and toll free of course.  

In good motorhoming fashion we've changed plans and are now heading for Portugal instead but will probably still go that way down to Chartres and pick up the N10, another road full of trucks. :lol: 

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

peejay said:


> We're probably going that way in few weeks.
> 
> A16 Calais, Boulogne, D1001 Abbelville, A28 Rouen, D6015 to N154, Evruex, Dreux, Chartres, Orleans.
> 
> ...


We do exactly the same as peejay, EXCEPT from the D2009 at Riom we join the A71 at junction 13. This carries on to the toll free A75. It costs less than €5 and saves at least an hour getting past Clermont.


----------

